# RecipeDB - Tap Amber



## suorama (28/12/11)

Tap Amber  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash In: 25 litr. 75°C water to malts | Step Temp ~69°C | 45 minMash Out: 30 litr. 82°C water to mash | Step Temp ~76°C | 10 minSparge: 11 litr. ~76°C   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.8 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.6 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.6 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.06 kg JWM Roast Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      39 g Bramling Cross (Pellet, 6.0AA%, 5mins)    29.5 g Bramling Cross (Pellet, 6.0AA%, 20mins)    29.5 g Brewer's Gold (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    19.5 g Brewer's Gold (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     40 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     2 tsp Yeast Nutrient    2 tablet Whirfloc         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 28.8 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 24 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## suorama (30/12/11)

Here is those tap handles. I must finish my kegerator...


----------



## humulus (30/12/11)

Suorama said:


> Here is those tap handles. I must finish my kegerator...


Nice set up!!!!!!!!!!!how did the beer turn out?


----------



## suorama (31/12/11)

humulus said:


> Nice set up!!!!!!!!!!!how did the beer turn out?



Well, control bottle is perfect.
Malty and a bit nutty, Hop aroma and flavor are nice. More English than American but still more hoppier. Just fine!


----------

